# mk3 brake pressure regulator help.



## TravisDrivesVdubs (Sep 19, 2010)

So i bought a used rear proportioning valve and when I was received it missing this top bolt/nut thing (photo #1), Does anyone know what the bolt is supposed to do or hook up to or any pictures of this taken apart? I have the rubber boot and what seems to be an o-ring and this metal piece that also goes under the rubber boot but im not sure if that bolt is supposed to connect to anything under the boot or if I'm missing something. 

















No threads in little metal peice VVV


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Replied to your post in the MKIII forum. Check there.


----------



## alpha helix (Feb 27, 2005)

The set screw and lock nut is for adjusting the amount of rear brake bias, to balance the braking effect front/rear. If that adjustment set screw and lock nut is missing, do you have the old part you can remove the adjustment screw and lock nut from?


----------

